# Will a 2 bdrm septic permit cause issues with remodel



## Greg P (Feb 28, 2017)

Greetings all! Thank you all in advance for your help. Next thursday we are closing on a house which is mostly a gut/remodel. It is a 2 level (1000 sqft main floor with 1000 sqft unfinished basement.) As it sits the the previous owner had removed a wall between 2 bdrms making a it a 2 bdrm home. It is listed in the county records as a 3 bdrm. The problem is, when the septic was installed in 1986 it was listed as a 2 bdrm on the permit. It is listed as a 3 bdrm in county records. we looked in to having the septic upgraded however there is no room on the property to install it due to location of wells and neighbors septics. we were told by the septic contractor that it may cause an issue if a bedroom was added(as far as the county was concerned.) He assured us that the system could indeed function for a 3 bdrm house and was merely a paperwork issue. The system installed was 1000 gallon tank with a 6 ring seepage pit(according to the permit.) The plan is to remodel the main floor and return it to 3 bdrms. My concern is that it could raise eyebrows with inspectors when pulling permits and having work done. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cda (Feb 28, 2017)

Welcome

Sorry not into septic

Maybe do a John Doe call and ask the question, to see what answer you get.


----------



## cda (Feb 28, 2017)

You can always call it an office 

Especially if you do not intend to sell for many years


----------



## Greg P (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks. The plan is to be there awhile. also thought about putting up the final wall(just closets) between the 2 bdrms after the rest of the work is done. We're also in an area which may get sewer in the next 5-10 years.


----------



## cda (Feb 28, 2017)

Greg P said:


> Thanks. The plan is to be there awhile. also thought about putting up the final wall(just closets) between the 2 bdrms after the rest of the work is done. We're also in an area which may get sewer in the next 5-10 years.



Thinking like a consultant

Enjoy!!!


Close to anyone famous??


Give a day or two for more people to reply


----------



## kilitact (Mar 1, 2017)

You stated that it's listed in the county records as a three bedroom. Which records? Is a permit needed to replace the wall? This size tank is for two bedrooms in most areas, easy enough for you to ask the question at the local office.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 1, 2017)

rules are rules and reality is reality. The real question is how many people will be living in the home? 2, 6, 8 or a dozen or more this will effect the septic more than the number of bedrooms


----------



## linnrg (Mar 1, 2017)

most septic designs are based upon number of bedrooms and that determines the tank size.  The leach field is dependent upon the soils ability to absorb (I don't know much about 6 ring seepage pits).  As mtlogcabin said the impact on the system will be from the real source - how much is put into it by the occupants.  Sounds as if the third bedroom is for convenience rather than needed due to the size of the family.  Here locally a 1000 gallon is suitable for one to  three bedroom, 4 bedroom 1250, 5 bedroom 1500.  I would start by researching the septic regulations in your area.


----------



## Greg P (Mar 1, 2017)

There will be 4 of us living there. all 3 bdrms will be occupied. 1000 gal is sufficient here for a 3 bdrm. i am comfortable with the size of the septic, just dont want an inspector to throw a wrench in to the reno due to whats written on the septic permit. I'm not sure they will even look at the septic permit for the other work. only the building permit would reference the number of bedrooms in the "descrition of work" area. im just nervous i guess about drawing attention to a possible issue by contacting the county inspectors. cda mentioned a "john doe" call, but this is a relatively small town so they could eventually put 2 and 2 togethor. even if i call one an office. I have some permit inspector experience but im just looking for some input.


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2017)

Greg P said:


> There will be 4 of us living there. all 3 bdrms will be occupied. 1000 gal is sufficient here for a 3 bdrm. i am comfortable with the size of the septic, just dont want an inspector to throw a wrench in to the reno due to whats written on the septic permit. I'm not sure they will even look at the septic permit for the other work. only the building permit would reference the number of bedrooms in the "descrition of work" area. im just nervous i guess about drawing attention to a possible issue by contacting the county inspectors. cda mentioned a "john doe" call, but this is a relatively small town so they could eventually put 2 and 2 togethor. even if i call one an office. I have some permit inspector experience but im just looking for some input.




Once again not into septic

What size of a septic system does the city require for either three bedroom or four people??

Are thier requirements online, you can post a link??


----------



## kilitact (Mar 3, 2017)

Best to get the record(s) corrected now to avoid problems down the road. When you go to sell, when applying for permits etc.


----------

